# Thinking About A Dedicated Band Saw...



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

hinking about a second band saw that is deicated to narrow blades with a Carter Stabilizer installed. I'm pretty certain that this need is common for those with large saws that are used for re-sawing and don't like to have take the time to switch over from a re-saw set up to a set up for cutting curves with a blade designed for such cuts.

Until recently I felt that my 17" Grizzly was all that I would ever need and of course in one way it is, but the issue of change over has become an issue. 

I have not been in the shop much lately but plan on being able to spend more time in the near future and this has brought me to start to consider the second saw.

I am wondering what others have done that dealt with this issue. My first choice for a second saw would probably be a 14" G0555, but am wondering if there is a saw that would work for me that cost less money. The larger Grizzly saw does almoat everything that I need a saw for. Just wondering what others have done.

Jerry


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Can't help, Jerry. But I do have the GO555 and I like it. Currently it has a 1/4 blade on it but I have use a 1/8th inch for cutting out letters for names.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

I have both a Grizzly G0513, 17" that I use for resawing and straight sawing with a 3/4" Highland Woodworking Wood Slicer, and then I have an old Delta 14" with a 1/8" blade for curve cuts. I'm really glad I have both. It's worth it.


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm in the same situation. I have been looking at the 10" Rikon saw. Great reviews and only around $200. I've looked at it and its almost identical to its larger brother, the 14" saw. Can be used as a tabletop model or set up with legs. A really nice saw and it won't break the bank.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I have the Laguna 14SUV with 1" Resaw King blade and never take that off. About all I use it for is resawing but I'll occasionally make other cuts if there are no curves involved. My primary bandsaw is a 1950 King-Seeley 12" with a 1/4" blade. I have a 1/8" blade for it but don't use it much. I think that saw gets used more in my shop than the table saw, jointer, miter saw, scroll saw, etc.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Jerry Bowen There was another string about a small bandsaw and narrow blades. I have the Rikon 10 inch and asked Carter about what blade stabilizer for jigsaw cuts with narrow blades. Carter people said for the Rikon 10 inch saw, you need their RIK1 model blade stabilizer, which is about $80. Really supports a narrow blade for tight curves. This would greatly enhance the versatility of a small saw. 

Just though I'd share this info. Hope you check out the Rikon saw, it is a really nice unit. WEN has what looks like an identical saw, and the price is about the same as the Rikon. don't know if there are any significant differences. Kind of like when Chevy licensed Toyota to build small Chevrolet models. They looked the same, but the specs were not. 

I also went for some premium blades, which make better cuts than the supplied cheapie. It takes up to half inch. The Rikon doesn't have a tension release lever, so you have to loosen tension by turning the knob on top. Since it is steel back construction, it is really easy to set tension. Once you set tension correctly for a blade, make a mark and turn to loosen two turns, then you can retension by turning it back two turns. Only one minor invonvenience, the split for blade changes is from the front, not the side of the table. So you have to remove the fence bar to change blades. No big deal.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have had great luck waiting for deals on eBay. For my Jet 14" $41. For the 12" Craftsman that I later sold:$49.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Jerry Bowen @DesertRatTom

I have the same 10" Rikon that Tom purchased and although I haven't been able to put into much use of late I agree with Tom as to its quality and ease of use. 
Tom: Thanks for the note on the stabilizer I had planned to look into a Carter for it. Let me know how it plays out with continued use.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I had a Rikon 10 bandsaw which I really liked. I only sold it because I ran out of room in my small shop. If you have the room having 2 bandsaw with different size blades sure makes it easy. If my shop was bigger I would still have my Rikon 10 inch bandsaw. I sure hate changing blades on my 18 inch bandsaw just to make a curved cut.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

coxhaus said:


> I had a Rikon 10 bandsaw which I really liked. I only sold it because I ran out of room in my small shop. If you have the room having 2 bandsaw with different size blades sure makes it easy. If my shop was bigger I would still have my Rikon 10 inch bandsaw. I sure hate changing blades on my 18 inch bandsaw just to make a curved cut.


I don't have room for two bandsaws in the shop. The 14 inch lives in the garage with the jointer and planer. I have the 3/4 resaw king on it. The 10 inch is kept in my shop (which is a wired, insulated 12x24 shed). It sits on a tall, narrow stand with castors. I don't have the Carter blade stabilizer for it yet, but will likely order it after Christmas sometime. I have a 3/16th blade for it, although they emphasize the 1/8th blade, which just seems a little too narrow to me.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Why not just get a good scroll saw? It will do what the band saw does only better. I do up to1 /2" wood on mine but I don't have a need to cut wood that thick very often. If I know that I will be doing a lot of tight cutting I put the Carter on the 14" Rikon. Other than that I use the scroll saw for just about any tight cutting.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

mgmine said:


> Why not just get a good scroll saw? It will do what the band saw does only better. I do up to1 /2" wood on mine but I don't have a need to cut wood that thick very often. If I know that I will be doing a lot of tight cutting I put the Carter on the 14" Rikon. Other than that I use the scroll saw for just about any tight cutting.


It's been my experience that scroll saws are slower than band saws. Anybody else have an opinion on this? Maybe I've just been doing it wrong, I have a Hawk 26".


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Jack Wilson said:


> It's been my experience that scroll saws are slower than band saws. Anybody else have an opinion on this? Maybe I've just been doing it wrong, I have a Hawk 26".



Using a scroll saw was my thinking some back and I expressed it n the forum. To my great surprise, Herb stepped up and "gave" me a beautiful Hagner Scroll Saw. I then found that what said about the scroll saw being very slow is indeed an issue. I came to the conclusion that scroll saws are made for scrolling and band saws are not designed for scrolling.

Thanks again Herb for your kindness toward me. Right now it appears that my niece in Alaska has really taken to scrolling at school and so I think that I will loan the saw to her, loan , not give by the way.

Jerry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jack Wilson said:


> It's been my experience that scroll saws are slower than band saws. Anybody else have an opinion on this? Maybe I've just been doing it wrong, I have a Hawk 26".


My experience is identical to yours Jack, so much so that after several years collecting dust, I sold the scroll saw. Being at times rather lazy, Jerry's idea of two band saws appeals to me, but unfortunately I don't have the space that Jerry has.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have looked at scroll saws several times, but then I think about what you use it for and, really, I don't need one and would probably watch it gather dust while I regretted spending the money on a good one. The good ones are NOT cheap. @harrysin the 10 inch Rikon/WEN I got sits on a very small footprint stand, that is pushed against a wall, out of the way. For what I use it for, it is really convenient and worth the 1.5 sqft of floor space it occupies. I'm thinking of getting the blade guide for it from Carter, but not quite yet. The cabinet underneath stores lots of stuff. Sounds like you're feeling better and maybe back in the shop now and again. At any rate, I'm glad you're still around, you add a lot to the Forum.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> I have looked at scroll saws several times, but then I think about what you use it for and, really, I don't need one and would probably watch it gather dust while I regretted spending the money on a good one. The good ones are NOT cheap. @harrysin the 10 inch Rikon/WEN I got sits on a very small footprint stand, that is pushed against a wall, out of the way. For what I use it for, it is really convenient and worth the 1.5 sqft of floor space it occupies. I'm thinking of getting the blade guide for it from Carter, but not quite yet. The cabinet underneath stores lots of stuff. Sounds like you're feeling better and maybe back in the shop now and again. At any rate, I'm glad you're still around, you add a lot to the Forum.


Tom,
Thank you for the very kind words and encouragement. The members of this forum have, like yourself, been of great help to me during my recovery time. I really have appreciated all of the encouragement.

The only negative thing that I can say about the forum is that it sure has cost me a lot of money. I seem to constantly be hearing about a tool that I didn't know existed before and after reading about it, just can't seem to live without it. 

The term "Tool Junky" is often used on the forum and I have to admit that I certainly do fall into that category, but I'm not complaining. Any hobby costs money and in truth woodworking is not nearly expensive as lots of other endeavors.
Fortunately I have plenty of room for the tools and materials which is something that I am grateful for.

And yes, I'm planning ordering the Rikon 10" BS along with a Carter Stabilizer shortly after the first of the year. I have been waiting for the cotton crop to be harvested to get an idea of what the coming year is going to look like and am happy to say that we had an excellent crop, 33 modules off of 300 plus acres. A module is from ten to 11 bales and each bale weights just short of 500 lbs. That's a lot of cotton, near 85 tons.

Intil I moved to Texas, I did not understand the value of cotton, without it we, as a country, could not mobilize an army as cotton is an extremely important part of what is needed for so many things in fighting a war. We need to be "cotton indepentand" for that reason. 

I'm rambling again so will close for now, but again thank you for making feel good about being part of the forum.

Jerry


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Speak of the devil and what should appear? Why, that little Rikon 10 inch saw just went on sale at Woodcraft. $60 off for a price of $220! This is an excellent little saw for anyone who wants to keep a saw for smaller blades instead of having to change blades on a bigger unit. You won't be able to do much resawing on it, but there are always lots of little cutoff jobs or cutting band saw boxes and such, and this little Rikon will do that just fine. Add the Carter blade stabilizer gude ($80) and you still spent less than the Amazon price. You'll like this far more than the cheapie 8 and 9 inch toys.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Jerry Bowen;1412634...The only negative thing that I can say about the forum is that it sure has cost me a lot of money. I seem to constantly be hearing about a tool that I didn't know existed before and after reading about it said:


> I have the same problem. I am basically making picture frames lately, but my shop looks like I make all kinds of stuff all the time. Glad I could share the sale price for the little Rikon. Sale price is good til Jan. 26th, 2017. Thanks for your kind words. I like the way people treat each other on the Forum. Tom


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> I have the same problem. I am basically making picture frames lately, but my shop looks like I make all kinds of stuff all the time. Glad I could share the sale price for the little Rikon. Sale price is good til Jan. 26th, 2017. Thanks for your kind words. I like the way people treat each other on the Forum. Tom


I know that I'm going to sound like I'm wishy washy when I say this, but after posting my last post about the Rikon saw, I told me wife that I was going to buy the saw and she told me that she thought that I should wait until I'm actually feeling well enough to spend more time in the shop. In other words, she is not certain yet that I'm ever going to recover enough to spend time in the shop. She may have point, I went out and worked on the cedar chest project for about an hour this afternoon and came back to the house completely exhausted.

Now I'm starting to wonder if I might have a problem with the 4 5/8" limitation of the Rikon saw and that in the long run I'd be happier with a 14" Grizzly. Fortunately it doesn't cost money to think and ponder a decision.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Now I'm starting to wonder if I might have a problem with the 4 5/8" limitation of the Rikon saw and that in the long run I'd be happier with a 14" Grizzly. Fortunately it doesn't cost money to think and ponder a decision.

Jerry

Just looked at the specs again the 14" Grizz and "duh" , realized that it only offers 
1 3/8" more cutting height than the Rikon, hardly worth the extra money if that only issue has to do with the cutting height, ummmmm, more pondering.

Jerry


__________________


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Jerry Bowen Sad to hear your physical condition isn't so great yet. I get more fatigued more quickly than just 3 years ago, but still good for several hours in the shop, knock wood. Regarding the Rikon 10 inch, I find it will cut really well (with a good blade) up to its full height. Remember that the advantage of a second saw is that you can keep a smaller blade installed. But as a fellow tool junkie, I had the money and I liked it so that's reason enough. My son in law will be inheriting a full bore shop.


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

Jerry Bowen said:


> hinking about a second band saw that is deicated to narrow blades with a Carter Stabilizer installed. I'm pretty certain that this need is common for those with large saws that are used for re-sawing and don't like to have take the time to switch over from a re-saw set up to a set up for cutting curves with a blade designed for such cuts.
> 
> Until recently I felt that my 17" Grizzly was all that I would ever need and of course in one way it is, but the issue of change over has become an issue.
> 
> ...


I have been thinking along the same lines. I ahve a 14 inch Jet that I would like to set up with a 1/4 or 1/8 inch blade like this, and then upgrade to a Laguna 14SUV for resaw work and other heavy work. 

I think I could keep two band saws very happy....thank you for asking this:smile: question!


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

Knot2square said:


> I'm in the same situation. I have been looking at the 10" Rikon saw. Great reviews and only around $200. I've looked at it and its almost identical to its larger brother, the 14" saw. Can be used as a tabletop model or set up with legs. A really nice saw and it won't break the bank.


I prefer older American machinery when i can get it. Almost picked up a dandy old delta band saw from the 1950's that was build like a Sherman tank and in mint condition for $350, but my woodworking money went to Mr Lie Nielsen in Maine instead that month.

My band saw is a 14 inch jet that I picked up for $125 and came with a stack of walnut, oak, and cherry (about 20 board feet, not a ton, but a nice addition) and a mobile base...and a stack of blades...unused and in the box with many of the blades. 

At least around central Ohio, band saws seem like the opposite of table saws, and lots of good machines are available used. 

In the case of my saw, I knew the seller from Habitat for Humanity, and it was a well cared for one owner saw.


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

difalkner said:


> I have the Laguna 14SUV with 1" Resaw King blade and never take that off. About all I use it for is resawing but I'll occasionally make other cuts if there are no curves involved. My primary bandsaw is a 1950 King-Seeley 12" with a 1/4" blade. I have a 1/8" blade for it but don't use it much. I think that saw gets used more in my shop than the table saw, jointer, miter saw, scroll saw, etc.


Laguna 14SUV is my next big ticket item, but I currently have 4 children (yeah 4) in college, so it is a this year or next year kind of a thing. 

Glad you are happy with yours, I have heard nothing but good about this saw.


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

rwl7532 said:


> I have had great luck waiting for deals on eBay. For my Jet 14" $41. For the 12" Craftsman that I later sold:$49.


My guitar loving son Joel picked up a barely used $6500 Tube amp for his guitar for $1200 this way. 

Used and patient can yield huge dividends. I am a hand plane fanatic, and Just picked up three very nice hand planes very inexpensively this way.


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

mgmine said:


> Why not just get a good scroll saw? It will do what the band saw does only better. I do up to1 /2" wood on mine but I don't have a need to cut wood that thick very often. If I know that I will be doing a lot of tight cutting I put the Carter on the 14" Rikon. Other than that I use the scroll saw for just about any tight cutting.


I have a scroll saw but often cut 3/4 inch and 1 inch material, hence the need for a band saw.


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

DesertRatTom said:


> I have the same problem. I am basically making picture frames lately, but my shop looks like I make all kinds of stuff all the time. Glad I could share the sale price for the little Rikon. Sale price is good til Jan. 26th, 2017. Thanks for your kind words. I like the way people treat each other on the Forum. Tom


I absolutely love the tone of the forum and the respect here. think I might be a convert to the place!


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Now I'm starting to wonder if I might have a problem with the 4 5/8" limitation of the Rikon saw and that in the long run I'd be happier with a 14" Grizzly. Fortunately it doesn't cost money to think and ponder a decision.
> 
> Jerry
> 
> ...


On a purely subjective note, I like the feel in operation of the Grizzly products better than the Rikon products, so Grizzly would get my money in this case even if it was more expensive. 

YMMV. 

Kind regards,

Chris


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

DesertRatTom said:


> @Jerry Bowen Sad to hear your physical condition isn't so great yet. I get more fatigued more quickly than just 3 years ago, but still good for several hours in the shop, knock wood. Regarding the Rikon 10 inch, I find it will cut really well (with a good blade) up to its full height. Remember that the advantage of a second saw is that you can keep a smaller blade installed. But as a fellow tool junkie, I had the money and I liked it so that's reason enough. My son in law will be inheriting a full bore shop.


Excellent! Hopefully you can have grandchildren who will be making sawdust well into the future.

Passing on woodworking to the next generation is a huge passion of mine...:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Got a phone call from a good friend the other day. He is a member of the forum and had been watching this thread which is what prompted the call. 

We had a good discussion about some issues in regard to changing blades on the large 17" saws that we both have a copy of. The end result of the discussion was that a second saw really is not needed. My wife was glad that he called by the way. 

After some reviews of what is required to change blades and all we came to the conclusion that a blade change should be done much easier than what I had been doing. So, I'm going to do some practice at what we discussed and see if I can change blades a bit easier. 

Changing blades of the same width is not an issue, it's when I have to go from a blade of one width to a blade of a different width that has been the issue as I have been taking the table off of the saw in order to set the lower thrust bearing to match the difference in the blades. I'm going to see if this adjustment can be done without taking the table off of the saw. I should say, I want to see if I can find an easy way to make that adjustment without removing the heavy table.

Does anybody want to speak to their experience at what I'm talking about? 

The next issue would be that of going from a set up using a blade stabilizer to a blade that needs the guide bearings to be reset after they had been backed off when using the stabilizer. Setting the lower bearings may not be quite as easy, but will have to see.

Again, any comments?

Jerry

Jerry


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

I would comment again, that having 2 saws is ideal, if you use them often. No changing setups or bearing settings, just pick the 2 blades that you'll use and your all set. The only thing you'll have to change from time to time is a worn or broken blade. If I keep others out of my shop my blades last a LONG time, when my son uses the shop he buys me a new blade. I don't know what he does to my saw, but he breaks my blades.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Jack Wilson said:


> I would comment again, that having 2 saws is ideal, if you use them often. No changing setups or bearing settings, just pick the 2 blades that you'll use and your all set. The only thing you'll have to change from time to time is a worn or broken blade. If I keep others out of my shop my blades last a LONG time, when my son uses the shop he buys me a new blade. I don't know what he does to my saw, but he breaks my blades.


I can't disagree with you Jack, the key is where you say "use them often". In my situation, until I really get well and I maybe should say, if I ever really get well, I won't be in the shop often enough to justify buying another saw.

When I do get back, I do want the second saw just because.

Jerry


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Jerry Bowen said:


> I can't disagree with you Jack, the key is where you say "use them often". In my situation, until I really get well and I maybe should say, if I ever really get well, I won't be in the shop often enough to justify buying another saw.
> 
> When I do get back, I do want the second saw just because.
> 
> Jerry


I haven't been on much Jerry, to many other things going on. I didn't know you were ill. So yeah, best to wait it out. I'll say a prayer for you, I wish I could promise more but I'm to scatter brained to make a long term commitment. 

God bless you my friend, I wish you well!


----------

